
Selling App Startup Feedback - azcoaster
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blastur.launchrock.com&#x2F;
I wanted to gather some feedback about a startup idea I&#x27;ve had. The premise is that if you want to sell a used book or rollerblades, to find a buyer, you may have to wait months to connect with the right buyer or, you have to manage 15 different listings, one on each platform (FB, CL, offerup, letgo, ebay, etc.) My idea is to use api to blast this post to all these sites so you can post with one click and almost be guaranteed to connect with a buyer, quickly. Your candid opinions are welcomed.
======
allanhahaha
Do you post on behalf of the seller (using the seller's FB/CL accounts), or do
you use some official account to post for them?

~~~
azcoaster
Ultimately you would just be forwarded back to the original post on my site no
matter where you see the impression. ebay, fb, cl and others will likely have
different rules for this regarding having an account, so in those cases we
would either link the accounts (like ziprecruiter does) or just post under my
company's name.

